# Where Can I Buy Curtains like these?



## Snav (Aug 20, 2009)

A full drape is simple - I don't think you'd have any problem re-creating it. You'd be able to find a similar fabric for that . . . the only iffy thing would be the tassel and trim.

The top is a cornice box - which is simple in construction: 3 pieces of wood, some padding, a staple gun and screws, your fabric and wall-mount brackets. For a cornice box many people use an adhesive to attach the trim rather than trying to stitch it up. . . assemble the box, affix the padding, wrap and staple the fabric in place.

Now - you can still have the same look without making a cornice box by buying a wide slip-rod which is a fat verion of a classic curtain rod and attaches to teh wall in the same way - you'd just make a sleeve of curtain and slip it on. . .time saver. These are called a continental rod.

For the fabric - the top looks like microfiber which is a faux suede but the bottom is lightly crinkled so it's probably a common poly-blend . . . not expensive as far as drapery fabric goes (which is usually called home decor fabric in stores). This stuff is usually sold on a round bolt - 54" wide selvage to selvage so keep that in mind.

Go to a fabric store - big names carry traditional fabrics and trims usually . . . but the single-shops that aren't chains can carry unique or specialty items taht you won't see at places like Hobby Lobby or Joannes).

Look around - see what's out there. You might find something you like better.

Spending anywhere between $50.00 - $100.00 to drape a window is reasonable and actually can be considered on the low side: meaning many might spend more. . . keep an eye on fabric clearance and sales (shopping online for these is smart if you see a fabric in the store you know you like)


----------



## W.I.F.E.news (Jan 12, 2012)

*A couple of stores...*

Hi, I think both Country Curtains and Pottery Barn have some similar to the pic. They won't have the trim as in the pic, but you can find lots of trims online or at a fabric store like Calico Corners.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

56" wide fabric makes a drape 28" wide ... this is 100% fullness.
So, whatever area you want to cover (width wise) you'll need double the fabric. Trim also adds up, (price wise) so shop it carefully. A plain drape with a nice trim is elegant.
If you want a 4" hem you need to double it plus a little more to turn
under and stitch...heading needs about the same about 8" so add
16" to the length of the fabric.

I make my own curtains and drapes all the time. I cut the fabric on a big table and 'iron' all my edges, hems etc...
then pin then after ironing, and
then sew them. Start with ironing the two ends left and right sides,
then pin and sew. 
The heading and hem is last.


----------



## mrs fix it (Oct 9, 2011)

I have something simular but a swag. Got mine at Bed Bath and Beyond


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

nice window treatment mrs. fix it.
I find that buying ready made window treatments is often less
expensive than making them, as there is a lot of fabric that 
goes into the making of drapes.


----------



## mrs fix it (Oct 9, 2011)

That was why I bought instead of made. I can sew as well but it is often cheaper to buy especially when its on sale.


----------

